# Access, Excel oder ... ?



## Cookiedent (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu einer Idee.

Ich möchte in einem "Formular" o.ä. bestimmte Dinge auswählen können im 1. Reiter.
Im 2. Reiter zeigt er mir nun nach Auswahl aus Reiter 1, die nun noch zur Verfügung stehenden Daten usw. bis Reiter 3 oder 4.

Bsp. In Tabelle (nachher im *Reiter 1* auswählbar) steht AMD und Intel, danach soll er mir alle Sockel zur Auswahl zeigen, die mit den Herstellern kompatibel sind.
Ich wähle AMD aus.
In *Reiter 2* steht nun zur Auswahl Sockel AM3, 754...
Ich wähle AM3 aus.
In *Reiter 3* steht dann nun zur Auswahl ASRock, Biostar...
Ich wähle ASRock aus.
In *Reiter 4* stellt er mir nun alle Mainboards zur Verfügung, die unter AMD / AM3 / ASrock zu finden sind: 890FX Deluxe5, 960GM-GS3 FX...

Tabelle oder Datenbank sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



Nach Auswahl des Ganzen erscheint nun das ensprechende Mainboard mit Bild und Preis aus der Tabelle.

ZUSATZFUNKTION:
Es soll zusätzlich ein Suchfeld angelegt werden, wo man dann Delu... eingibt und er mir schon während der Eingabe, ohne dass ich das Wort Deluxe ausgeschrieben habe, dann alle Mainboards rausfiltert, die mit den Buchstaben anfangen. Falls man mal nur weiss irgendein Board für AMD mit Deluxe-irgendwas.

Meine Frage daher: Ist das mit Excel alleine, Microsoft Access oder einem anderen Program machbar? Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Habe nirgends ein Tutorial gefunden, was mir mit meinem Wunsch weitergeholfen hat.

Danke an alle Leser und Helfer.


----------



## Yaslaw (2. Mai 2012)

In Excel weiss ich nicht, bin Programmierer *g*

Im Access kannst du sowas mit VBA realisieren. Ums Programmieren kommst ud glaub nicht durmherum


----------



## Cookiedent (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich weiss, dass man in Excel solche Reiter erstellen kann. Und eine Suchfunktion müsste doch auch einfach zu erstellen sein oder?
Gibt es evtl. ein Tutorial zu dieser Programmierung unter VBA?


----------



## tombe (2. Mai 2012)

Also wenn die Suchfunktion nicht zwingend sein muss, dann kannst du bei Excel alles in eine Tabelle/Arbeitsblatt schreiben und dann im Menü "Daten" -> "Filter" -> "AutoFilter" aktivieren.

Wenn du dann z.B. in Spalte A den Eintrag AMD auswählst, werden alle anderen Einträge ausgeblendet. Das machst du dann für jede weitere Spalte bis du das gewünschte Ergebnis hast.

Suchen kannst du ja eigentlich mit der von Haus aus vorhandenen Suchfunktion "STRG + F".


----------



## Cookiedent (3. Mai 2012)

Hi und Danke.
Das mit Excel kenne ich. Jedoch wäre dies nur möglich, wen nur ich der einzige Benutzer wäre.
Ich brauche es aber für mehrere Leute, die NUR die Daten abrufen sollen. Ähnlich wie in einem Onlineshop, durch anklicken der Kategorien und dem Suchfeld.

Da Du Programmierer bist, was schätzt Du kann mich sowas kosten?
Tabelle ist vorhanden, es muss nur die Verzweigung dorthin gestaltet werden, eine Suchfunktion eingebaut werden und eine einfache grafische Darstellung.


----------



## tombe (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn du schreibst "...Tabelle ist vorhanden..." bedeutet das wohl das du die Daten in Access stehen hast.

Zeig uns doch mal wie die Tabelle aufgebaut ist/sind. Dann dürfte es nicht so schwer sein dein Vorhaben hier gemeinsam zu lösen.


----------



## VScan (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

das ist definitiv möglich.

Mit "Reiter" meinst Du wohl Kombinationsfeld und das gleichzeitige Öffnen einer Excel, womöglich aus einem "Share", von mehreren Benutzern ist nur dann (anständig) möglich, wenn diese "freigegeben" wird und die "vertrauenswürdigen Speicherorte" angegeben werden.

Man sollte aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass das Netzwerk dazu sehr beansprucht wird, je nachdem wieviele Daten Du jeweils nachladen musst.

Access ist nun auch nicht gerade performant im Gegensatz zu den marktführenden Anbietern wie Oracle/MySql, wobei das bei Excel wohl keinen Unterschied macht.



Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> In Excel weiss ich nicht, bin Programmierer *g*
> 
> Im Access kannst du sowas mit VBA realisieren. Ums Programmieren kommst ud glaub nicht durmherum



Man kann in Excel auch VBA-Programme, oder auch Makros genannt, erstellen(einfach mal ALT-F11 drücken, dann öffnet sich so ein seltsames Fenster ^^), die Erfahrung habe ich leider auch nicht umgehen können 

VBA-Makros sind für die gewünschte Anwendung meiner Meinung nach zwingend erforderlich.

Viele Grüße


----------

